# Gloucestershire Old Spot (GOS) hog herd for sale in Southern Missouri



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

We have been given the opportunity to work with/conserve another breed of livestock (not pigs) & so need to make space here on the farm. After much thought we have decided to sell our entire GOS herd. (We will continue to raise/conserve the Large Blacks.) 

We are not selling individual animals but are selling them in their color groups - correct Boar to correct sows so for eg: our GREEN boar is being sold with our BLUE sows. There is a HUGE discount if you purchase the whole herd as we would love the herd to go to someone who will continue to work with this great breed.  The GOS is a heritage rare breed listed with the ALBC - it is a docile pig that does well out on pasture & in woods/forest. Great for both the small & large farmer.

ALL our breeding stock is registered with the GOSA.

We have invested a lot of money, time & effort into this breed and therefore the new owner can take this herd & start making money immediately. We have weaned piglets on the ground plus sows that are very pregnant. We have a good waiting list for the expected litters in December.

DELIVERY may be AVAILABLE at cost as we still have all the equipment here from our transporting business so plenty of room for the 31 pigs in the trailer.

If interested please take a look at the full details & pricing on our website www.cornishheritagehogs.com and then give us a call.


Thanks, 

Richard & Liz
www.cornishheritagehogs.com


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 14, 2011)

Can I ask you why the GOS are going and not the LBs 
Good luck with the sale and would be great if kept together


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

Why the GOS? Personal preference.

Large Blacks were the first heritage breeds we bought & it was "love at first sight!" We had always said if the time came where we could only raise one pig breed here on the farm then it would be the Large Blacks. However we invested heavily in the GOS, hence our diverse stock & could probably make it work with the other livestock coming in BUT it would really stretch our pastures & in the end be detrimental so we decided that the best option would be to sell the GOS.

Absolutely nothing wrong with the GOS - many breeders out there prefer them over other breeds - they produce an excellent meat & many chefs love to cook with it using every part.

Liz
www.chventures.com


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

OH I just saw you were from Niagara Falls. That is where one of the largest GOS breeders is & you have some incredible chefs in that area (Buffalo etc) that hold all sorts of events with the GOS pork.

Liz
www.chventures.com


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes chefs beat the door to the store down for Large Black pork and Galloway beef. LBs are just great so I understand why your sticking with them 
ps we are on the Canadian side


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 14, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> ps we are on the Canadian side


OH OK  

I have heard great reviews on the Galloways. Nearly bought a herd of them when we lived in Montana BUT then figured our fencing was really not good enough there to contain the bull so had to say "NO." Now we have the Milking Devons as we wanted an all rounder - good milk & beef.

Liz
www.chventures.com


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that this GOS herd has sold.

Thanks

Liz
www.chventures.com


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats good news - now dont disappear off here and post some pics of your Large Blacks


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 23, 2011)

Just put up our page so now you can see the pigs, cows & sheep 

Liz


----------

